# Frogs & Toads > Frogs >  Juvenile Wood Frog Pics 11-27-11

## Autumn

My littlest Wood frog (Baby Jr.) hasn't grown much since I caught him/her back in August of this year. The frog still remains roughly .5 inches in length STV (the frog probably hasnt hit its growth spurt yet lol). Some Wood frogs mature and grow faster than others. It can take anywhere from a year to 2 years for a juvenile to reach its full size of adulthood.

Here are some pictures I took recently of my Baby Jr. I have him near a penny and my Whites tree frog, Hubbie Mcgrubber pronounce hue-bee mick-groo-ber, to give you an idea of his diminutive size. He/she is pretty healthy and is one of the most feisty frogs I've seen when comes to eating ;D.

----------


## Poly

Awww, he's soo cute!  :Big Grin:  What kind of moss is that?

Love your whites name!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Autumn

> Awww, he's soo cute!  What kind of moss is that?
> 
> Love your whites name!


Lol, I know ;D. To be honest, I'm not quite sure what type of moss it is. I found it growing on the base of a cotton wood tree, so I would asume that it would be some kind of tree moss. It's a pretty hardy type of moss though.

Haha, thanks....I had no idea what to name him when I first got him, so my family helped with the naming process. His name is a combination of cutie and Mcgrubber, which is the SNL name version of MacGyver hehe  :Wink: .

----------


## Poly

> Lol, I know ;D. To be honest, I'm not quite sure what type of moss it is. I found it growing on the base of a cotton wood tree, so I would asume that it would be some kind of tree moss. It's a pretty hardy type of moss though.
> 
> Haha, thanks....I had no idea what to name him when I first got him, so my family helped with the naming process. His name is a combination of cutie and Mcgrubber, which is the SNL name version of MacGyver hehe .


Oh, cool, do you use terrarium lights to keep it growing?

Haha... I KNEW I recognized that name from somewhere!  :Stick Out Tongue:  Clearly to watch SNL... too bad last night's was a repeat...  :Frown:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Autumn

> Oh, cool, do you use terrarium lights to keep it growing?
> 
> Haha... I KNEW I recognized that name from somewhere!  Clearly to watch SNL... too bad last night's was a repeat...


I keep the moss in the container, above, near my frog's tank (where it gets some light, but not in full blast) and seems to grow fine. Though, I do have some in the terrarium itself and it too grows fine. I have noticed that if the moss gets too wet, it tends to brown.

Haha! I didn't watch last night's SNL :P.

----------


## Poly

> I keep the moss in the container, above, near my frog's tank (where it gets some light, but not in full blast) and seems to grow fine. Though, I do have some in the terrarium itself and it too grows fine. I have noticed that if the moss gets too wet, it tends to brown.
> 
> Haha! I didn't watch last night's SNL :P.


Lol, you can't win with moss, has to be not to damp, but not to dry, not full light, but still enough to grow... Ha ha!  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Smile:

----------


## Heather

Awe! So tiny  :Smile:

----------


## LazyEyedFroggie

Exactly how mine looked!  :Big Grin:  I had to let mine go though :/

----------


## Poly

> I had to let mine go though :/


Why?  :Frown:

----------


## Autumn

> Why?


That's exactly what I was going to ask!

----------


## Autumn

> Lol, you can't win with moss, has to be not to damp, but not to dry, not full light, but still enough to grow... Ha ha!


Haha, you got that right!  :Big Grin:

----------


## LazyEyedFroggie

I had to let them go because I only had proper room for two tanks, And I kept one adult wood frog, and two Western toadlets in the other tank. I don't know why I didn't keep the young woodies instead of the adult though... probably because I felt bad for it because it only had one eye and I don't really know if it could cope in the wild.

----------


## Autumn

> I had to let them go because I only had proper room for two tanks, And I kept one adult wood frog, and two Western toadlets in the other tank. I don't know why I didn't keep the young woodies instead of the adult though... probably because I felt bad for it because it only had one eye and I don't really know if it could cope in the wild.


Oh, I completely missed your comment here!! I'm sorry Robin :P!

That's too bad! Isn't that the one female Wood frog you told me about....makes sense that you would keep her instead.
You would have liked the juveniles, but since you didn't have the proper room, I guess it was a good thing to do  :Smile: . Maybe you'll be able to aquire some next year?

----------


## LazyEyedFroggie

Yes it is her  :Smile:  I'm sure I would've loved the youngsters. With any luck I'll be able to get them next year!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Autumn

Hopefully you will  :Big Grin: !!

----------


## Autumn

Here's another pic of Baby Jr.'s teenie size ;D!

----------


## LazyEyedFroggie

awww!!!!!

----------


## Heather

Super adorable!

----------


## Kristen

So littlee!

----------


## Poly

> Here's another pic of Baby Jr.'s teenie size ;D!


I'd imagine he eats a lot of pin heads!  :Big Grin:  Great photo Autumn!!

----------


## Autumn

> awww!!!!!





> Super adorable!





> So littlee!


I couldn't have said it better myself lol  :Big Grin: !!




> I'd imagine he eats a lot of pin heads!  Great photo Autumn!!


Haha, you got that right....its so funny to watch him chase the little crickets too  :Wink: ! Thank you!

----------

